# Hello



## MTu1682 (Oct 25, 2021)

Married man, 39, one child currently in the process of getting divorced. 

My situation is that of an "amicable divorce" - my wife and I have ben together for 18 years, married for 14. We have had many ups and downs in the marriage...more downs than ups it would seem...and it has taken a toll on us. We agreed that we would be better off separated, but that we want to do so amicably. I'm here seeking advice from those who may be in a similar situation.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- I'm sure you will get lots of folks to help you out...


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

MTu1682 said:


> Married man, 39, one child currently in the process of getting divorced.
> 
> My situation is that of an "amicable divorce" - my wife and I have ben together for 18 years, married for 14. We have had many ups and downs in the marriage...more downs than ups it would seem...and it has taken a toll on us. We agreed that we would be better off separated, but that we want to do so amicably. I'm here seeking advice from those who may be in a similar situation.


Set your kid up with a college fund, at the least. 
Split your assets otherwise down the middle.


----------

